# Rhinoplasty



## (:KrIsTy:) (Jul 14, 2008)

Im really wanting to get it done, but everyone keeps saying i dont need it, dont be stupid. Anyone have this problem before they got theirs done? Im scared if i get it done people are going to think im weird or something


----------



## MAC_mallory (Jul 14, 2008)

I really want to get this done, too.. but I am afraid of having a knife put into my face!


----------



## Shaquille (Jul 14, 2008)

I just read this few days ago:
http://specktra.net/f179/i-had-nose-job-91409/

*Kristy*, I don't see anything wrong with ur nose though


----------

